# Massachusetts - anyone help clarify a few things.



## Dirtyernie (Jan 8, 2019)

I've been working for my brother for a few years as his apprentice. Someone mentioned that I needed an apprentice ID or to register as an apprentice with the state.


He said he never heard of that. He called his former boss, a master with several employees, whom also said it wasn't necessary.



Either way, I'm moving on, looking for employment to get more solid/verifiable hours in order to pursue a journeyman' s license.


Is the apprentice id/agreement/registration for union, vocational, apprentice specific programs only?


Do all apprentices, no matter what, need to do this?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Contact the state for this. I did the reciprocal thing from NH so my experience doesn’t apply.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

You only need an apprentice card in mass if you are on a prevailing wage site.


----------



## Dirtyernie (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks, for the responses. i just got in touch with department of apprentice standards, and they confirmed that.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

If you want to go for a journeyman make sure the hours are kept track of. Schooling hour are also required in most places.


----------

